# How it is called when someone plays notes a little bit delayed to accompaniment



## azerbajdzan

Here is an example: Camille Saint-Saëns, Le cygne (The Swan).
I am not sure if I describe it correctly, but I hear it like the player on the cello is playing notes not exactly on the beats as it is in music score. Or other way said, if we take accompaniment piano player as a reference than cello delays, say about a half of a note played by piano.

Is it like that, or I am hearing it wrong?
Or is it like that the cello player is playing on the beat, but it is characteristic of cello, that it sounds as delayed?

Thank you for explanations.


----------



## ttw

I have heard this referred to by pianists as "breaking the hands."


----------



## Bevo

Don't know if this is 100% accurate, but this might just simply be syncopation. Notes played/stressed on beats you wouldn't normally think. Given the time is 6/4 instead of 6/8 it should be a little easier to analyze what's going on due to larger note values. Best of luck


----------



## norman bates

It's called rubato or tempo rubato and it's a way to play used a lot (often overused I'm tempted to say) in romantic music to make the music more expressive. And sometimes to hide technical deficiencies.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo_rubato


----------



## Rhombic

norman bates said:


> It's called rubato or tempo rubato and it's a way to play used a lot (often overused I'm tempted to say) in romantic music to make the music more expressive. And sometimes to hide technical deficiencies.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo_rubato


This would not result in a systematic delay for one of the instruments. Rubato implies a general freedom with regards to tempo as a whole, not with an ad lib one for each player.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Is "roboto" the electronic equivalent of _rubato_? Best check this out:






The amazing Clara Rockmore and her theremin.


----------



## Pugg

ttw said:


> I have heard this referred to by pianists as "breaking the hands."


Who was this wonder pianist?


----------

